# Amplificador "valvuloso" RCA SA352



## Rorschach (Oct 25, 2020)

Por el témino "valvuloso", deberé negociar la licencia pertinente, dado que el copyright del vocablo pertenece a Fogonazo.....  !!!!

Vi este amplificador en la web, me interesó, y ahora lo publico :

*Amplificador RCA SA352*

Este amplificador fue producido por RCA aproximadamente a fines del año 1958, es un push-pull, clase AB1, salida pentodo / tetrodo puro, 35 W r.m.s., este posee 6 válvulas, una 7025, una 6AU6, una 6SL7GT, dos 7027, y una 5U4GB.-
Viendo el circuito, cada uno de los 2 triodos de la 7025 (doble triodo de alto mu : 100, y versión Hi-Fi de la 12AX7) actúan como primeras amplificadoras de tensión, donde cada triodo atiende una entrada independiente, con control de volumen cada una,  y que atacan simultáneamente la grilla de la siguiente válvula, que es la 6AU6 (pentodo de corte neto), la cual actúa como segunda amplificadora de tensión con control de tonos, estas 2 válvulas la 7025, y la 6AU6 forman el preamplificador, le sigue la 6SL7 (doble triodo de alto mu : 70), donde el 1er triodo, es amplificador de tensión, y driver del par de salida, y el 2do triodo es el inversor de fase, del tipo catodino (carga dividida, split load, concertina), por último, en la etapa de salida, hay dos válvulas en conexión push-pull, estas dos son 7027 (pentodos de potencia por haces, versión Hi-Fi de la 6L6G, 6L6GB), las cuales poseen una disipación de placa de 25W,.-
Casi una año más tarde, la válvula 7027 se dejó de fabricar, y en su reemplazo apareció la 7027A, mas potente, con una disipación de placa de 35 W .-
Por último está la fuente de poder, donde opera la 5U4GB (rectificadora de onda completa), que actúa con entrada al filtro por inductor (choke), y alimenta el preamplificador, y el amplficador.

Mas datos, ver diagrama



Saludos Cordiales
       Rorschach ​


----------

